# C2 Stage 2 install (step by step pics)



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Today is a good day for me to start to make this thread. The install of the kit started on Wednesday 7/6 and was completed Friday 7/8, until i over tightened the oil return line - new one wasn't on until 7/12. Because of the requests, this is meant to be step by step picture progress. Ok enough with that, time for some pics :laugh: 

back in the garage not even 2 weeks later from the engine swap to start the turbo install









bumper off









CAI removal









CAI removed









taking off the exhaust manifold heat shield. There is a small bolt mid shield that must be removed, along with the O2 sensor you see. After that I just pried the shield off with a screwdriver because the top has no bolts - just snaps into place









unbolting the flex cat pipe from the exhaust manifold









unbolting the cat support









then the exhaust clamp holding cat and cat-back together









and finally this bracket. from this point the cat pipe is free and can be taken off.









pic of the kit! *must be noted that i bought this kit used, so the silicon was already cut and Josh at NLS left as much together during the uninstall as he could - this can be seen in this picture*









first thing i did was put the SMIC on to see what it looks like :laugh:









there are three (3) factory screw covers (i guess you can call them that) which just cover the bolts that the SMIC go on. Just unscrew them off and the SMIC slides right up those bolts and just find 3 nuts with the same thread pattern to tighten it down.









Ok so to start preparing for the exhaust mani and turbo installation i was told by Josh at NLS to unbolt the dogbone so the engine can be rocked to help the mani/turbo drop in









next, Itook off this CV axle shield to get better access to the exhaust manifold bolts









started unbolting the lower exhaust manifold bolts









then the top ones. once that was done i pulled the exhaust manifold out









then i started unbolting the upper SAI piece









taking off the hose from the SAI pump









the SAI









SAI relocation bracket









SAI transferred onto relocation bracket









and the turbo  PTE 5457









turbo and manifold









I could have sworn I took pictures, but you must change the stock exhaust manifold bolts out for the supplied extended bolts, because the exhaust manifold flange is much thicker than stock. This was a b*tch to do! i used vice grips and loosened them up until i could unscrew with my hands. After that then turbo mounting began!

starting to get that bad boy down in there. this actually took me a long time to do(~1 hr) C2's instructions list to drop the turbo down first, then the manifold, then bolt them up. I put them in together because that's how Josh took it out so it must go back down that way too :laugh:

























finally dropped down









and on the bolts









took the throttle body off to get better access to the tubes going to the SAI and block vent









draining the oil out of the stock oil pan









unbolting stock pan. once unbolted i used a screw driver to pry and break the suction holding the pan on









pan off









C2 oil pan on and turbo oil feed screwed on. I used silicon gasket maker on oil pan that i bought from autozone









downpipe with wastegate









bolting the turbo hot side and down pipe using the supplied v-band clamp









starting to put the charge pipes on









tightening clamp









installing SAI block off plate to cover part of the stock SAI









relocated SAI bolted on









showing you where it bolts up behind the engine









connected hose from the SAI to the exhaust manifold


















**I think at this point i started rushing to get this done so i could flash my car the next day so pics might have slowed down a bit sorry**

turbo intake piping starting to be installed. this must be done before reinstalling the cat pipe or else you won't be able to reach back to the turbo to do so









bolting up the cat pipe. This again was such a son of a b*tch! The two bolts seen in the picture were fine to get to, but the other two were flush against that sidewall and took forever to get on:banghead:









Starting to install the turbo intake piping. Here is the first pipe after the silicon coming off the compressor intake side. it is where the DV attaches, along with where the hoses connect


















hose from the valve cover to the intake piping









hose that my finger is on (lower middle) goes from the kombi valve up top down to the smaller SAI opening









hose on the right is the smaller SAI opening









this hose runs down to the block vent underneath the intake manifold. this is the other hose that can be seen in the previous picture









After the hoses and everything lined up, I then tightened the clamp for this first piping.









Next, this bigger hose coming off the bottom of the piping attaches to the larger opening on the SAI


















(left hose)









Once hoses were hooked up the throttle body was put back on









the last hose, which comes off the DV, attaches to the pipe going into the throttle body









here is a picture of the silicon hose coming off the SMIC (kind of squished a bit)









underneath the intake piping before the throttle body is where the hose for the waste gate is located









fishing that waste gate hose up around the piping to the waste gate









Next was disconnecting the fuel injector connections and getting ready to take out the fuel rail









first was cutting off the stock injector connectors and stripping the wire to get ready to attach the larger ones for the new injectors









new connected (left) vs stock (right). Method used was crimping. I tried soldering the wires but i wasn't doing a very good job . My dad helped me with the crimping - he's an electrician so i know it should be fine.









fuel rail was then taken out to swap the injectors. There are two screws that hold it in place and then you can just pull the rail and injectors right out. In the previous picture you can see the valve stem looking thing on the fuel rail. You must use this to bleed the pressure out of the rail before taking it off.

just pop the lower clip off that holds the injectors onto the rail and then you can just twist and pull them out









putting new injectors in









comparison between stock and supplied injectors (Genesis 415cc)









screwing fuel rail back in









and fuel rail in









electrical taped the wires and connections for the injector harnesses real well 









fueling upgrade completely done









starting to attach the fitting for the turbo oil return line. Moved the coolant container out of the way so that the block bolt and new fitting can be more easily switched out









taking the block bolt out. ended up having to use my tap and die set because i stripped the bolt trying to loosen it:facepalm: It is an allen key bolt and is pretty hard to get out i think









fitting to go into the block. I used teflon tape to seal the connection throughly ( i actually taped the wrong end at first :laugh:. you can see in the next photo i applied to other side)









screwing into the block









finishing up the turbo intake piping. attaching and putting in the MAF sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a good user install man! Let us know if we can help you in any way!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like a good user install man! Let us know if we can help you in any way!


Thanks Jason I will!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking great man... I'm installing my kit here shortly.once it gets here I'll be referencing this page big time. Congrats on the purchase, install etc let me know what you think of it...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

looks great Jimmy!! now if you ever decide to change turbos there's some serious work ahead! haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Looking great man... I'm installing my kit here shortly.once it gets here I'll be referencing this page big time. Congrats on the purchase, install etc let me know what you think of it...


awesome man! i'll let everyone know how it is as soon as i get it back from NLS. they're still logging it i believe...not sure haven't talked to him since yesterday afternoon.




LampyB said:


> looks great Jimmy!! now if you ever decide to change turbos there's some serious work ahead! haha


lol yea i think this one will stay on as long as it needs to :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

great writ-up Jimmy:thumbup: something i wouldn't tackle. props to you though


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking like a very clean install there Jimmy! Now I understand where this SAI gets bolted to. 

Maybe Jason can answer this, and maybe this is a reason why I will go with the C2 Mani now.. On the SPA manifold, there is no SAI relocation connections. I am assuming yours is better to keep emmissions compliance? What is the downside to not having the SAI? Sorry to thread jack, just looking for a clear answer.

Carry on :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

subscribed:thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Excellent work. :beer::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

x2 on the sai thing....

and good work! congrats on thaat turbo..


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank to guys! Im at my conference this weekend so I wont be able to upload the rest of the pics till sunday afternoon.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

holy crap what a thorough install!! almost makes me rethink my engagement ring im getting next friday. haha.


in other news, pardon my late to the game response and/or lack of monetary knowledge of the 2.5l, but whats the SAI? I'm sure i've heard of it, unabreviated, but my mind keeps going to short ram intake.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey, Is that motor out of a 2008? I noticed that it wasn't the dual tubed SAI like the SAI housing you sent me. If it's a 2008, with just the block fitting, that SAI hose going to the exhaust manifold is useless, and you gotta route the SAI hose with the other blockoff (or adapter I should say) plate on the block. It has an AN-10 fitting for the AN hose to screw onto. I had to have C2 mail me one so I could install it. 

When I had my exhaust manifold off the car, I noticed that I had no hole there, and had to have Chris mail me the adapter plate for the block to be able to run it properly. If there was a hole where the tube is on the head, then you're good to go. If not, you may need that other plate with the AN fitting on it. It's in this pic here:










I only noticed this because the SAI housing in your pics is actually the one I need, lol. (I already made a block off plate for the second hose though, so it's all good!).

I hope I helped. :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Hey, Is that motor out of a 2008? I noticed that it wasn't the dual tubed SAI like the SAI housing you sent me. If it's a 2008, with just the block fitting, that SAI hose going to the exhaust manifold is useless, and you gotta route the SAI hose with the other blockoff (or adapter I should say) plate on the block. It has an AN-10 fitting for the AN hose to screw onto. I had to have C2 mail me one so I could install it.
> 
> When I had my exhaust manifold off the car, I noticed that I had no hole there, and had to have Chris mail me the adapter plate for the block to be able to run it properly. If there was a hole where the tube is on the head, then you're good to go. If not, you may need that other plate with the AN fitting on it. It's in this pic here:
> 
> ...


I have an 08 motor, so I'm glad you posted zleep! So that house you posted in the pic is coming my way too right? Let me get this right, the block off that pennsy has installed, will be replaced with your hose?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

oh wow, yea i have an 08 motor in there now. But i probably need that other block off plate adapter thing like you needed. So you're saying that the new block off plate replaces the one i have now, or goes somewhere else. My car is still at NLS so I can't look at it to see where you're talking about.

And as far as the SAI, I didn't even really notice the difference between the two until i sent you the one from my old engine lol. sorry man!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you use bolts instead of longer head studs?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Looking like a very clean install there Jimmy! Now I understand where this SAI gets bolted to.
> 
> Maybe Jason can answer this, and maybe this is a reason why I will go with the C2 Mani now.. On the SPA manifold, there is no SAI relocation connections. I am assuming yours is better to keep emmissions compliance? What is the downside to not having the SAI? Sorry to thread jack, just looking for a clear answer.
> 
> Carry on :beer:


Zleep just answered your question. The SPA is perfect for those who have only the block SAI port. And in that case the manifold affects nothing :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok everyone I mostly added the rest of the pics. I just have a few left to go which is just the rest of the intake piping, but i actually need to take them once i get my car back lol



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Did you use bolts instead of longer head studs?


No Josh at NLS luckily extra extended bolts laying around that he gave to me, but supposedly C2 supplys the extended bolts with the kits...not sure why i didn't receive any at first.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You have a bay shot of the kit installed before you dropped it off? I wanna see after install how much work will be involved in tucking all that hose out of sight


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i don't actually. i was rushing to get everything done so i didn't snap any final pics yet. i should have my car back tomorrow. if i don't i'm going to be pretty frustrated. i freaking leave for school in 3 weeks from now  thought this project would have been completed over 2 weeks ago


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice write up. Cars being flashed again today and logged again to verify that the tune is spot on being a 2005.5 car. We will continue that till we get it dialed in for max performance, safety, and fuel economy. We want what's best for the 2.5 guys.... We will work hard to bring the best to you all!
-Josh


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pennsy! J you are posted on c2's face book! That is a clear sign of your proper install! Nicely done jimmy!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Nice write up. Cars being flashed again today and logged again to verify that the tune is spot on being a 2005.5 car. We will continue that till we get it dialed in for max performance, safety, and fuel economy. We want what's best for the 2.5 guys.... We will work hard to bring the best to you all!
> -Josh


Big probs to C2 and NLS for their dedication to making the perfect tune for my car and supporting the rest of the 2.5 community. I'm sure they're starting to get a little tired of me always bugging them for updates :laugh:




TylerO28 said:


> Pennsy! J you are posted on c2's face book! That is a clear sign of your proper install! Nicely done jimmy!


I was actually on their page when they posted my link on their wall! It was the coolest thing to see it pop up on there unexpectedly. Thank you everyone for showing appreciation for my threads. I hope this thread can help give some people the confidence to tackle a project like this and boost their 2.5's once the EL kit is released:thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

the4ringer said:


> holy crap what a thorough install!! almost makes me rethink my engagement ring im getting next friday. haha.
> 
> 
> in other news, pardon my late to the game response and/or lack of monetary knowledge of the 2.5l, but *whats the SAI?* I'm sure i've heard of it, unabreviated, but my mind keeps going to short ram intake.


herro?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sai is secondary air injection...it is basically air is pumped into the intake to keep emissions low ensure proper fuel ratios... And keeps mpgs a bit nicer...its a nice feature for commuter cars...but performance imo just kinda doesn't really support its need...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you end up talking over the SAI hiccup with NLS? 

I wanted my car up for the owners section, but only when it was looking it's best! haha.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Did you end up talking over the SAI hiccup with NLS?


No I didn't actually. Josh is out of the shop this week too, so I'm going to have to talk to Jason about it and see if they can send that new plate. Thanks again for pointing that out!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Dying to get my car back. Should be any day now


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Dying to get my car back. Should be any day now


:thumbup: good stuff Jimmy. Are you going to do a driving video?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> :thumbup: good stuff Jimmy. Are you going to do a driving video?


yea i'll definitely make a few vids to post up!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> yea i'll definitely make a few vids to post up!


:thumbup: Thats awesome! Can't wait to see this opcorn:

You gotta be just itchin to get in the drivers seat!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> :thumbup: Thats awesome! Can't wait to see this opcorn:
> 
> You gotta be just itchin to get in the drivers seat!


his whole body is itching for this :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha, i am very anxious to get back in the drivers seat! it sucks not knowing an exact date when the car will be done. I wake up everyday hoping to get that PM saying its ready


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it back from nls yet?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Is it back from nls yet?


Nope...

Haven't heard any updates since Monday morning.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

How about now? Now I'm getting anxious!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> How about now? Now I'm getting anxious!


Yes, I touched base with Josh yesterday. They're still flashing, logging and adjusting the software. I'm just trying to patiently wait, but it's hard!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats wrong with the actual software that they need to modify it?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> whats wrong with the actual software that they need to modify it?


I'm not sure I asked but he didn't say. Last Monday it was running lean. I was told it just takes time because it's new software.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

is taking too long


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah... This seems like it's taking FOREVER. I mailed out my ecu, got it back, and drove it nicely to let it adapt... That was the end of it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea tell me about it. I thought this project was going to be done 4 weeks ago... this turned out to be a disappointing and financially poor decision because i'll be going to pharmacy school in 2 weeks and won't drive the car again till winter break(which means basically never going into boost), so basically next May. The hold up is that i have an 05.5 ECU that they never developed software for. Nothing i can do but wait till its all ready.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Bummer news!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is nothing wrong with the file.....2005.5 2.5L software was never made. SO....this is making NEW software for a NEW ecu. if it was a 2008 as we thought he said on the phone, it would be done and gone in 1/2 hour. but its not. we and C2 have to make a file, flash it, log it and reflash to make it perfect. we ware doing all this work for NORMAL flash load cost. not new or custom charge which is per hour and would be a lot more money...and between c2/nls we have a ton of time into it.

i just got back from a trip and will have to get updated from C2 and dave today(last i talked friday am) i know they flashed and logged it about 7 times already to get it fine tuned. my GUESS is that the car will be done this week. buti can't promise that. we are doing the fastest we can...this takes time. sorry for the delay but we are doing the best we can.

-josh


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> there is nothing wrong with the file.....2005.5 2.5L software was never made. SO....this is making NEW software for a NEW ecu. if it was a 2008 as we thought he said on the phone, it would be done and gone in 1/2 hour. but its not. we and C2 have to make a file, flash it, log it and reflash to make it perfect. we ware doing all this work for NORMAL flash load cost. not new or custom charge which is per hour and would be a lot more money...and between c2/nls we have a ton of time into it.
> 
> i just got back from a trip and will have to get updated from C2 and dave today(last i talked friday am) i know they flashed and logged it about 7 times already to get it fine tuned. my GUESS is that the car will be done this week. buti can't promise that. we are doing the fastest we can...this takes time. sorry for the delay but we are doing the best we can.
> 
> -josh


That's what's up. :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we do our best....sometimes things take longer but they will be right in the end.:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks again NLS/C2 - you guys have shown outstanding commitment and customer loyalty. At this point it doesn't even matter to me when the car will me completed so just take your time, maybe even a day break away from the project :laugh:



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we do our best....sometimes things take longer but they will be right in the end.:beer:


This right here! I want it done right the first time so we don't have to keep screwing with it in the future. I think both parties (c2/nls) can agree with that haha.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

wait, but didn't Jimmy upgrade the ECU when he did the motor install to an '08? If so, wouldn't that accounts for as being an '08 and not an 05?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no he didn't


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no he didn't


ok, thought he did; that explains it. So blame it on Jimmy :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i am.

haha:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha, sorry everyone first thing i asked josh when i found out they didn't have 05.5 flash was how much are new ECU's lol. i didn't realize you couldn't just switch them out...i definitely would have!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm guessing regardless of motor year the ecu itself is completely a different story. The 08 change from previous years is probably mainly in its tune and different parameters. The 08 ecu probably didnt come with the purchase of the motor... 

Glad nls and c2 know what they're doing...they are always quick to come back with an e mail or phone call anytime I've sent em a question


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

flashed, logged, both me and dave drove it...both are happy with the "butt dyno" and feel of it. logs sent to potter at C2 a 1/2 hour ago. he will go over them and say yes or no...if no, he will make a few changes and we will reflash and log again. but it feels good so far today!:beer: more info soon.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> flashed, logged, both me and dave drove it...both are happy with the "butt dyno" and feel of it. logs sent to potter at C2 a 1/2 hour ago. he will go over them and say yes or no...if no, he will make a few changes and we will reflash and log again. but it feels good so far today!:beer: more info soon.


Yes! this is amazing news. Trying to forget I saw this and not get too excited just incase potter says no lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> flashed, logged, both me and dave drove it...both are happy with the "butt dyno" and feel of it. logs sent to potter at C2 a 1/2 hour ago. he will go over them and say yes or no...if no, he will make a few changes and we will reflash and log again. but it feels good so far today!:beer: more info soon.


eace: awesome


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Any word yet?! Even if potter says no can I come today to test drive the car with the software it has now :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> Even if potter says no can I come today to test drive the car with the software it has now :laugh:


no.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, ready? start running...come and get it....it's ready for you:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no.


haha, i know i was just kidding...kinda

is it safe to say at this point in the day that it probably won't be ready today then?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ok, ready? start running...come and get it....it's ready for you:laugh:


holy tits! i just saw this after my last response! ok i'm coming!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

read above buddy


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jimmy is gone with his car....have fun.

i'm sure he will post up for you guys soon


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> jimmy is gone with his car....have fun.
> 
> i'm sure he will post up for you guys soon


Jealous... Can't wait for mine now...its shipping on thurs says zleep! I can't wait! Jimmy hmmmm? You got a video yet? How about now?
Post asap... P.s. Could you please post some shots of acceleration from a stand still? Tire smoke is totally allowed!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

did he come walking or running? :laugh: Should've had red carpet rolled out for him lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like he's having too muich fun to come and post!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahaha sorry guys I haven't stopped driving my car since I left NLS about 4 hrs ago. I'm having so much fun with the car. It's great...can't even imagine not having this car boost'd :laugh: I just had a heart stopping moment with the car though! I was on the highway ripping on it, once I shifted to 4th I heard this loud pop noise sounded like a hose blew off because it was making a whistle/blowing noise. I then coasted to the exit and checked everything out. What does it turn out to be? That skid plate/splash guard thing popped of and was slapping around under the car! Lol

I was SO relieved to see that's all it was haha. I did take a video from rolling 1st to mid 3rd. I'll post that one up after dinner. I plan on going out tonight when it cools down to about 75 degrees or so. Stay tuned for updates and vids


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


>



Happy for you brother! Sounds great and also looks peppy!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

awesome:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

go jimmmmmyyy eace:
That is awesome. I am ecstatic for you. Now you can focus on your pharmacy school


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! The videos don't justify the actual feeling of the boost. It definitely looks slower on video then it feels in person. I want to post few more videos soon. 

I have about 2 week left to drive the car going to have a fun two weeks though! Thanks again to NLS and C2:heart:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sigh... I miss that sound... and acceleration. 

Love it man!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

video from last night when intake temps were about 20 degrees cooler and with my cousin in the passenger seat. holy sh*t it makes a huge difference! Please excuse my reaction in the video...i was kinda surprised

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g409/pennsydubbin/?action=view&current=IMG_0368.mp4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Haha thanks guys! The videos don't justify the actual feeling of the boost. It definitely looks slower on video then it feels in person. I want to post few more videos soon.
> 
> I have about 2 week left to drive the car going to have a fun two weeks though! Thanks again to NLS and C2:heart:


Videos always make it seem so slow 

This is awesome though Jimmy. Glad you are happy!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about! Oh my god I love watching that tach literally jump likes it's an excited 7 year old adhd riralin kid!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention that the video was shot on a slight incline!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i was going to ask you what temp was it when you shot the first video? Well, now you know that cooler temp = to better performance gain


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

when he left here yesterday the temps were mid 90's.....drops to about low 80's at night.

glad your happy, enjoy.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Watched both videos and the holy **** part in the second had me laughing....

That was spinning right through 2nd right?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounded like the wastegate.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you can't hear a WG in a system like this.....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Ran into my first problem so far. i noticed after installing my boost gauge that there was a small oil spot under my car. Turns out that the oil pan gasket is leaking. I should have know better than just using that silicon make a gasket stuff. Tomorrow i'll go to the dealership to pick up a real gasket and everything should be good then.

Anyway, here are some picks of the boost gauge hooked up - one day time and one with lights on




















ALSO, I took my friend who owns an APR stage 2 MKV GTI for a ride and he was surprised how quick it was. I let him drive it then and he thinks my car is faster than his! Said that it's so much smoother than his car and he wants a 2.5t now :laugh: It was pretty nice to hear that


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats!

sounds like that turbo is incredible!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Time for dYNO 
Jimmy, have you played around with power band; meaning, at what point the power kicks in?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard from several tuners that our stage 2 kit beats up on the stage 2+ gti guys... I tend to think it's possible considering we get monster torque... Jimmy! I'll post videos when my kit arrives, we can compare and contrast. in the second video, is that tires I hear spinning up near 5 grand? Both in first and in second? To me, that is amazing! Looking forward to installing my kit when zleep ships it!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

P.s. Jimmy... How many miles are on the car and on the new motor? I've just hit 80k I'm honestly not too worried though, I've been meticulously caring for this car/motor since day one...with 13 factory miles.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Time for dYNO
> Jimmy, have you played around with power band; meaning, at what point the power kicks in?


I know, I do want to get it dyno'd sometime soon. I'm really happy with the "butt dyno" aspect of it though, so numbers aren't really going to disappoint or effect the way i feel about the car...unless they're higher than I am expecting- then i'll be even happier :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I've heard from several tuners that our stage 2 kit beats up on the stage 2+ gti guys... I tend to think it's possible considering we get monster torque... Jimmy! I'll post videos when my kit arrives, we can compare and contrast. in the second video, is that tires I hear spinning up near 5 grand? Both in first and in second? To me, that is amazing! Looking forward to installing my kit when zleep ships it!


congrats on your purchase man, its going to be great! First gear definitely spins once i hit boost. As for second, I can't tell if that's spinning I'm hearing or not! What you hear in the video is exactly what i hear in the drivers seat. I'm going to have someone stand outside the car and boost second to see if they really are spinning. That going to be so cool if they are haha.



TylerO28 said:


> P.s. Jimmy... How many miles are on the car and on the new motor? I've just hit 80k I'm honestly not too worried though, I've been meticulously caring for this car/motor since day one...with 13 factory miles.


the car itself has 86,764 miles. the new motor now has about 500-600 of those miles, so i'm guessing around 7,600 miles. I'm sure you're engine will be fine. If my old one didn't go bad i would have turbo'd it. This might sound stupid to some, like how my dad felt, but i looked at it this way (when i had my old engine). If it blows from having "higher" mileage, then it gives me a reason to re-build for more boost :laugh:

my dad still makes fun of my car, even after i took him for a ride turbo'd! He always says "all that money for a volkswagen" or "its just a volkswagen" and now he's saying "oooooo wowwwww, a turbo'd volkswagen" lol. I think he's just denying the fact that it's faster than his bimmer now lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i'm having second thoughts about my car. I test drove the TDI today; hmm, I think i like it. 
I am going to hold off on doing any turbo on my car. i want to read more about TDI.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i'm having second thoughts about my car. I test drove the TDI today; hmm, I think i like it.
> I am going to hold off on doing any turbo on my car. i want to read more about TDI.


haha nuh uh really?! you're the second person who said that - Zleep said he was thinking about swapping a tdi in his rabbit lol. I'm not sure if he was serious or not.

I just watched a vid on youtube of a 2010 golf tdi with revo software and some bolts on. It made 156whp and 272wtq


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> haha nuh uh really?! you're the second person who said that - Zleep said he was thinking about swapping a tdi in his rabbit lol. I'm not sure if he was serious or not.
> 
> I just watched a vid on youtube of a 2010 golf tdi with revo software and some bolts on. It made 156whp and 272wtq


it will have a lag;typical of any turbo, but the torque what I like. I think there is a software that will raise the horsepower to 170 and torque to 310 I think. THat is one heck of a torque


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Zleep just picked up a new jetta tdi for his woman...it's super clean. He told me it was awesome and full of bottom end grunt... I told him to never wash to lower rear bumper because he de badged it...back on topic...
Got my c2 oil pan today finally! The rest is coming!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

trying to locate a boost leak is the most annoying thing in the world


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

boost leak or leak in the boost gauge hose?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually turns out it wasn't a boost leak. I went to a friends house who knows a lot about cars and actually tunes his S4 himself - makes ~450awhp . He drove it and thought it was a bad MAF so we unplugged it but didn't help. Next he disconnected the battery to reset the ECU and that fixed the problem!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

a few things....

-stop dissconnecting the battery all the time, it freaks out the mk5's ecu's all 1945792 of them.
-buy a vag com!!!!
-get a wideband gauge
- and clear your freaking PM box!

thats is all. :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Inbox is cleared!

Forgot to mention that he took me for a ride in his car then and made me sh*t my pants!:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Inbox is cleared!
> 
> Forgot to mention that he took me for a ride in his car then and made me sh*t my pants!:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

which S4 Jimmy? B4,B5, B6? 
I used to play around with some modified B4 S4 kitties with my 'ol E36 M3. Was fun:laugh: Keep in mind, my 'Ol M3 was making 360hp


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

B5 S4 with porsche Carrera 997 turbine wheels lol.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> B5 S4 with porsche Carrera 997 turbine wheels lol.


nice. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> buy a vag com!!!!
> -get a wideband gauge:


This!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

sweet


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Jimmy, what kind of mileage are you getting now?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Jimmy, what kind of mileage are you getting now?


Haha, well as of now i've beem getting pretty bad gas mileage because i'm always going into boost. I think i only got 120 miles to a 3/4 tank this weekend... 
I filled up 5.349 gallons yesterday so ill see how far that will take me


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Haha, well as of now i've beem getting pretty bad gas mileage because i'm always going into boost. I think i only got 120 miles to a 3/4 tank this weekend...
> I filled up 5.349 gallons yesterday so ill see how far that will take me


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

here's a little video for you guys. My car vs. my sister's boyfriend's mk3 2.0L on a closed course- completely legal. sorry for the small image it was shot on my iPhone straight up instead of sideways like my other vids (if anyone knows how to rotate the video sideways let me know!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9L9SwvtfEo


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Poor 2.0l..


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Love it Jimmy. I see the excitement coming from you: screaming top of your lungs. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, nice vid!!!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbup:
super awesome.
man i have to start saving money.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well... the day has finally come for me to leave for school, which means today is my last day to drive my car  Not only is it the last day, but it's also wet out so i can't fully go into boost :thumbdown: I'm thinking about just driving it all day long and road tripping somewhere - maybe stop at NLS along the way to annoy Josh and check out his R32


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

bring coffee:wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> bring coffee:wave:


 You and you're coffee!:laugh: If i come by i shall bring you some starbucks


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> bring coffee:wave:


 +1:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's just a little video I made last weekend after installing the HPA dogbone. enjoy


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Excellent. :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i calculated, based on that video, 0-60 about 6 sec.. i am thinking you can do less.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> i calculated, based on that video, 0-60 about 6 sec.. i am thinking you can do less.


 the hard part is just getting the launch down. If I start out too hard it just spins all of 1st... but when i start out easy, like in the video, it takes some time to hit boost in first gear. After timing my other videos while still n/a, I cut ~1.2 seconds from my 40-60 after being boosted. 

I'll be practicing my launches some more this weekend to find the right rpm to start out. Next weekend I'll be going to Englishtown for the fall show and go and put down some 1/4 mile times :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds crazy, but tonight was the first night on the highway I actually raced anyone in the 2 months of having my car turbo'd. And the car? a Stage 2 mk6 GTI w/ tbe - exactly what I wanted to test my car on 

We did a 40 roll to about 110-120 I think. Off the last beep he got a little jump on me because it takes a second or two for my boost to fully kick in, but when it did i caught right up to him and stayed dead even with him the whole time. I was pretty pleased with the results. I know he was surprized as well because I can tell he looked pissed and disappointed that he never pulled on me:laugh: 

Now all I need is C2 to get the time to make SRI specific turbo files and Thanksgiving break to roll around so I can throw the SRI on my car :thumbup: Then I will truly have a GTI eater:laugh::heart:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Sounds crazy, but tonight was the first night on the highway I actually raced anyone in the 2 months of having my car turbo'd. And the car? a Stage 2 mk6 GTI w/ tbe - exactly what I wanted to test my car on
> 
> We did a 40 roll to about 110-120 I think. Off the last beep he got a little jump on me because it takes a second or two for my boost to fully kick in, but when it did i caught right up to him and stayed dead even with him the whole time. I was pretty pleased with the results. I know he was surprized as well because I can tell he looked pissed and disappointed that he never pulled on me:laugh:
> 
> Now all I need is C2 to get the time to make SRI specific turbo files and Thanksgiving break to roll around so I can throw the SRI on my car :thumbup: Then I will truly have a GTI eater:laugh::heart:


 you should have caught it on video. I would want to see his face. :laugh:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Just read through your motor swap thread and this thread. 

I am not disappointed. 

:thumbup::thumbup: for a local.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm gonna have to take a trip to easton sometime :beer::snowcool:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Question not sure if you had posted somewhere but when does the boost kick in?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

turtles said:


> i'm gonna have to take a trip to easton sometime :beer::snowcool:


 Come on up:wave: 



vwluger22 said:


> Question not sure if you had posted somewhere but when does the boost kick in?


 Boost starts at 2000 rpm and is at full boost at about 3800 rpm


----------



## BIGJEFF64 (Aug 8, 2011)

So what kind of costs are we lookin at for somethin like this. Im in fl so i would have to find a local tuning shop but i am mechanically inclined to install the kit


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BIGJEFF64 said:


> So what kind of costs are we lookin at for somethin like this. Im in fl so i would have to find a local tuning shop but i am mechanically inclined to install the kit


you in gainesville??? 

dude, i'll help you! 
text me, and lets meet up. 954 471 2709


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

BIGJEFF64 said:


> So what kind of costs are we lookin at for somethin like this. Im in fl so i would have to find a local tuning shop but i am mechanically inclined to install the kit


here is a link to the turbo kits on C2's website. There you will find the different stage options you can choose from.
http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=161&Itemid=58


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

normal cost of the 2.5L install is 700-1200 depending on what stage you get


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I just wanted to add a suggestion since you noted the difficulty of removing your exhaust studs. If you screw a couple nuts together, they will bind and you can use a wrench to turn the stud off just like a normal bolt.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

stay tuned for the start of my full engine build


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

get your codes and inspection figured out before you build anything!
ALWAYS figure out a issue before starting something else


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a little highway pull from lastnight before I went back to school. Sorry it gets a little shaky towards the end. Gotta love winter time and it's low intake temps 






basically my 40-60 time is ~1.4 seconds
40-80 time is ~4.7 seconds
40-90 time is ~6.2 seconds

watch some videos of stage 2 sti's on youtube. I think my car is faster


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome... Moarrr!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I love the progress you've made on your car man... I expect more awesomeness soon! 

In for drag times.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

that is awesome jimmy man. 
How is school treating you?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I love the progress you've made on your car man... I expect more awesomeness soon!
> 
> In for drag times.


thanks. you can expect an intake manifold next. As for drag times, this thing did a 14.69 @ 97.22 quarter mile


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> that is awesome jimmy man.
> How is school treating you?


school is very hard. my friend wasn't kidding when he said he studies 14hrs a day. I'm ready for winter break already:laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> school is very hard. my friend wasn't kidding when he said he studies 14hrs a day. I'm ready for winter break already:laugh:



I know the feeling! Can't agree more.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> school is very hard. my friend wasn't kidding when he said he studies 14hrs a day. I'm ready for winter break already:laugh:


welcome to the club. 
I used to work and go to school. LIfe was tough. But it is paying off finally. 
Keep at it!!!


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

no lie on the exhaust studs being a bitch... ive spent an hour trying tot get one out. any tips??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cdf2.5 said:


> no lie on the exhaust studs being a bitch... ive spent an hour trying tot get one out. any tips??


Red thread lock the top most section back two nuts together very very tight. Let the thread lock dry then with a open end wrench twist the stud out from the nut closest to the head. Then heat up the note to get them off the removed stud and your done.


----------



## Howardmars (Dec 26, 2014)

*Could you please tell me the nuts size of this exhaust manifold?*

Hello Pennsydubbin,

I read your Posts which "C2 Stage 2 install" , it very useful for me, cause I prepare to replace the exhaust manifold of my Jetta. But Could you please tell me the nuts size of this exhaust manifold? which fix the exhaust manifold and engine(should be around 15 nuts ). Because there have some nuts of my exhaust manifold is rusty, I want split it, so I need buy some nut in advance. THX!

My car is Jetta MK5 2006 2.5L

Howard


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they are 12mm nuts


----------

